# When Strobes burn out.



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Each year we place a strobe in our drop panel column. Each year it burns out after about three weeks of use (on and off 30 to 50 times for about 30 seconds) Is it easy to obtain new bulbs for strobes? Or are we doomed to buy new strobes each year? Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

What kind of strobes are you using? It might be time to upgrade to a little better unit.

I have been a professional dj for 15 years, and before that I had a light and sound company. Technology today is a wonderful thing. The strobe lights in the $60 -$80 range are better in quality than the strobes I used to pay $500 - $600 for.

You can get replacement bulbs depending on the manufacturer of the light. I don't work for this company, but they have recieved a TON of my money, prosound and stage lighting. www.pssl.com There are others that might be cheaper, but I have NEVER had a problem with these guys so I don't look anywhere else. They have a vast selection of bulbs.

Good luck, and I hope I helped maybe a little.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Go to lighting and scroll down to 'replacement lamps'. They have 10 sizes of strobe bulbs ranging in price from $1.99 to $49.99. One is $79.99. 

Hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

That helps a lot. Thanks Slimy. Yeah...I just overpay for cheap strobes at Halloween stores. This is a great source. Thanks so much.


----------

